# Omeprazole for dogs



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My Spaniel was taken to the Vets 2 days ago for morning sickness, sort of yellow sick. I took her to rule out a blockage just to be on the safe side.
The Vets couldn’t feel any blockage yet couldn’t rule it out, so he gave her an anti sickness jab and gave her Omeprazole 10mg as an ant acid. If she continued to be sick to take her back and they would scan her.

She had me up super early again this morning 4.30 to be exact wanting a poo, I’m out with a torch inspecting her poo, it wasn’t runny but it wasn’t little sausages either. She is eating well and drinking as normal, so I’m not overly concerned, however, I am concerned as she was really desperate to get out for a poo.

Is this a side affect of this drug?

Any opinions would be appreciated

Thank you


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I cant see why it would be. It reduces acid in the stomach so should not affect the digestion further on. I expect she got taken short.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you @Blitz

I couldn't find any side affects listed for dogs, she got me up at 4.30 as I said then again an hour later which again seems urgent, I guess when they do something out of routine or character you over analyse things.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> Thank you @Blitz
> 
> I couldn't find any side affects listed for dogs, she got me up at 4.30 as I said then again an hour later which again seems urgent, I guess when they do something out of routine or character you over analyse things.


If it carries on check with your vet, that was only a guess as I could not see a logical reason why it would have that effect.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Omeprazole is a very good drug. It does have side effects in some dogs which can include vomiting, lack of appetite, diarrhea, flatulence and a few others. In your case it sounds like your dog just needed to toilet and did not have diarrhoea so I would not be concerned. She is eating and drinking well so she sounds OK based upon what you have posted. You can ring the vet if you are worried but it doesn't sound to me as if the drug is harming her in any way.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies, I did ring the vet as I couldn’t relax, he said if she was to do the same thing again in the morning, to collect a sample and they will test it.
So guess what I might be doing under torch light at 4.00am!


I am actually looking into probiotics for her, about a year ago we went through a similar thing where she would vomit yellow sick, she had the all clear and after much research I changed her food to a lower protein and now offer her 3 smaller meals a day rather than two big portions per day, also a hand full of kibble at night. All has been well until now.

Any advice on probiotics for dogs anyone please?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Bionic Biotic from Pooch and Mutt works really well on George. You can buy it on the PDSA website so you will be helping them out at the same time.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you, I will


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have been prescribed Omeprazol myself for a potential stomach ulcer. I dont actually take them on a daily basis now, only when I feel my stomach is playing up and I do feel that they affect when I go to the toilet. They seem to make me a little looser but after all, they do dampen down the role of stomach acid so perhaps the stomach isnt digesting the food quite as it should.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

I think it is a blessing. Duch is sometimes potentially on the verge of a full blown gastro intestinal episode possibly with pancreatitis and it starts with a very noisy gut. Omeprazole is our best friend in terms of stamping out any nonsense within an hour or so. Its our weapon of choice in keeping her well and I have some at all times just in case.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I take this drug and haven't had any side effects like that.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I take it as well, not every day but when I have anti inflammatories so sometimes for a week or more at a time. Never had a problem. A lot of people are on it for acid reflux.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you all, I am pleased to say Lucy is almost back to normal, no vomiting, no runny poo, this is her 4th day on omeprazole, things are looking promising.

I have read that it’s best not to remain on this drug for long term use, more as and when. I have ordered her probiotics which I will start after her 7 days on Omeprazole. I am also introducing pumpkin into her diet, plus 3 meals a day little and often rather than 2 big meals.

Fingers crossed


----------

